# Yet another New York scammer company



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.whec.com/news/snow-plow-operator-bad-check-charge/4406364/

This is like the third or fourth company to do something off this sorts in Rochester and Buffalo. One guy actually did it in both before going to jail.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wow surprised the installers got burned!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah I feel bad for them. its not a deal breaker for a homeowner to lose $300. its pretty bad for the installers to lose 6k


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I remember 3 of them clowns, This new guy in your opening post is a real :terribletowel:You have to have some big ones to write a check you can't cover. :hammerhead:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> I remember 3 of them clowns, This new guy in your opening post is a real :terribletowel:You have to have some big ones to write a check you can't cover. :hammerhead:


By the story, some checks were from a account that was already closed. They won't do nothing to him. The installer should be paid, or get the plow back. Here if I don't know you, it's cash or a CC. And you have to have the card on you, and it has to be your card.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> By the story, some checks were from a account that was already closed. They won't do nothing to him. The installer should be paid, or get the plow back. Here if I don't know you, it's cash or a CC. And you have to have the card on you, and it has to be your card.


I 100% agree, No cash or CC you don't get the vehicle. Thruway spring should of at the very least seen if the funds were available before taking the paper. Seems like every snow season 1 or 2 of these scammers pull this in NY.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowplower1 said:


> http://www.whec.com/news/snow-plow-operator-bad-check-charge/4406364/
> 
> This is like the third or fourth company to do something off this sorts in Rochester and Buffalo. One guy actually did it in both before going to jail.


Your talking about that goof from Palmyra that scanned them people in Roch and Buffalo.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> Your talking about that goof from Palmyra that scanned them people in Roch and Buffalo.


That's the one


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Drugs,gambling or both? Not meth,hes to fat.Could be prescription meds, maybe oxy. And yes I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express. Over 500$ is felony territory,probably get 3-5,do 18 months,get out and work for one of the Nationals.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leigh said:


> Drugs,gambling or both? Not meth,hes to fat.Could be prescription meds, maybe oxy. And yes I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express. Over 500$ is felony territory,probably get 3-5,do 18 months,get out and work for one of the Nationals.


He's too fat, LMAO


----------

